# Big drum landed in Hatteras today!



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Heard there were a couple nice ones hit the beach in Hatteras today.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Was at work today,thinking about this sw wind and what was going to happen.. I figured Ocock,as you see wrong before wrong this time as well.... :redface:


----------



## bmyers930 (Jul 8, 2014)

they could have chewed the end off Ocracoke...anyone down there fishing it?


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

It's funny, I was just looking at Rutgers yesterday & thought it looked like the temp was getting close..... Ocoke did look a little warmer.


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

At the point. Pic is from NCBBA FB page.


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hope I didn't break any rules posting that pic. Thought everyone would enjoy it.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice Drum Dixiedawg. Congrats that's a nice one. I will be down April 17 for two weeks. I cant wait.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

I think that's Sargent Dave who used to work at RDT, could be wrong, but looks like him.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep that is Sarge another one landed yesterday


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yep, that's sarge. Dan caught a big one too.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Dixiedawg80 said:


> Hope I didn't break any rules posting that pic. Thought everyone would enjoy it.


only if you kept the fish.


----------

